# So, Kawi twins kinda suck and I'm about to Rotax my Rex.....



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Got you Kawi boys attention, lol. 

Seriously though, I've already wasted too much money on this Kawi V-twin, and its got a rattle again. - Got this thing with a rattling bottom end, and gor the original bottom end with a spun rod along with it. One crank was salvagable, polished it out and resized two rods to get clearance in spec, dowled them so it couldn't slin the bearings(our drag race stuff has been this way for decades), slapped it together and got 35hrs out of it and it developed a light rattle. Figured no biggie, I now know the rest of the machine is ok, I'll fix it right. Tear down, one bearing is broke but dowl kept it from spinning & damaging crank. Polished it, mic'd all good. Bought two new rods & green bearings, came out with .0018 clearance. Maybe 3hrs on it and its starting to rattle again.....

Figure new crank, new rods, associated bearings/gaskets, still needs hi-comp pistons(its worthless if it can't idle underwater) and Dynatek CDI, so in total I'm looking at upwards of $2500 to have it relatively "right", and I still have a carb kawi v-twin with less than stellar reliability and not so much as a fuel gauge(thanks Kawi for that stupidity). For $3-4k I can get a complete 800/1000 Rotax, with trans, harness, ecu, key, gauge pod, and fuel pump/sender. 

Think this is gonna happen. I'd part this turd and just get something else, but honestly nothing production suits my needs to justify the cost & still needing mods.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It would be a beast for sure if you did it. :rockn:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Its definitely possible. I can work with the platform well enough, just need to time to go after it. 

I can't justify fixing the kawi twin, thats for sure


----------

